# Bike swap 07-30-2011 @ First Baptist lot, Elgin, IL. 8am? to 3pm.



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2011)

Bike swap 07-30-2011 @ First Baptist lot,1735 Highland ave., Elgin, IL. 8am? to 3pm.
$20 for two parking spaces
I'll be with the dk. green Escape.... CU there.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2011)

Seven days to go.......


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 27, 2011)

Roll call on this meet?!  Who's goin'?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2011)

You 'n me I guess?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2011)

About 22hours away!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Iram (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2011)

Iram said:


> Maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hope to see you there.....


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jul 31, 2011)

*How was the show?*

Hey Bricycle, how was the show?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2011)

P U.
I'm not sure if the heat or I scared away the attendance. About 11-12 vendors attended. There were (was) a Huffman, Huffy's, Schwinns, And others, plus a gorgeous boys turquois
Monark there. Monark I think was $750. B-e-a-u-t-ful!
I traded my 1956 JCH's for a 1940's air cooled engine (takes up less room).
Some people were purchasing speed bikes for couples/spouses, but not much oldie interest. Spring meet was way better!
Had lots of good story telling with fellow collectors tho....that's what really matters anyway.
bri.


----------

